# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  تاريخ نادي برشا السباني

## علي عبد الباري

شعار النادي
تأسس سنة : 1899


نبذه عن تاريخ النادي
في القرن التاسع عشر كان خوان جامبروعشره آخرين يلعبون لعبه غير معروفه إسمها كرة القدم
في أحياء مدينة برشلونا فياقليم كتلونيا

وفي 29 نوفمبر 1899 قرر" خوان جامبر" إنشاء نادي برشلوناالعتيد الذي
لم يكن في مخيلته ما الذي سيصل اليه النادي حاليا.

شكل خوانجامبر و اصدقائه فريق برشلونه و كانت اول تشكيله لنادي برشلونه هي
(جولتري وايد , لويس دي اوسو, بارتيمو توراديس ,اوتو كونزلي ,اوتو مويار,
هينريك دوكال,بيريكابوت,كارلوس بيول,جوزيف ليوبيت,خوان بارسونز وويليام بارسونز)

(مؤسس الناديهانس جامبر)
هذا العملاق السويسري الذي ربط بين دراسته الاكاديميه و الرياضه
فهو يلعب كرة القدم بجانب السباحه والدراجات الهوائيه والركبي.
حصل جامبر معالنادي على البطولات
(1908-1909 / / 1910-1913 / / 1917-1919 / / 1921-1923 / / 1924-1925) 

ملعب الفريق
ملعب الكامب نو في قلب مدينه برشلونه حيث شيدهذا المبنى في 24 سبتمبر1957
و تصل طاقته الاستيعابيه الى 98600 و النادي الآنفي صدد تطويره
ليصل إلى 120 ألف متفرج
و يعتبر ملعب الكامب نو أكبر ملعب فيأسبانيا و من أكبر الملاعب في أوربا و العالم

إنجازاتالنادي

الدوري الأسباني ( 18) مره
1929 و1945 و1948 و1949 و1952 و1953و1959 و1960
و1974 و1985 و1991 و1992 و1993 و1994
و1998 و1999 و2005 و 2006

كأس أسبانيا (24) مره
1910 و1912 و1913 و1920 و1922 و1925 و1926 و1928
و1942 و1951 و1952 و1953 و1957 و1959 و1963 و1968 و1971
و1978 و1981 و1983و1988 و1990 و1997 و1998

كأس السوبر الأسباني (6) مرات
1983 و1991 و1992و1994 و1996 و 2005

كأس دوري أبطال أوربا مرتين
1992 و2006

كأسالإتحاد الأوربي (4) مرات
1957و1965و1959و1971

كأس السوبر الأوربي (مرتين) 
1992 و 1997

كأس الأنديه أبطال الكؤوس (4) مرات
1979 و1982و1989 و1997

كأس الليغا (2) مرتين
1986 -1982
كأس العالم المصغرهللأنديه ( مره واحده)1957

اهم الاساطير الذين مرو علىالنادي


الاسطوره سواريز
الاسطوره الالمانيه شوستر
الاسطورهالبريطاني اراتشيبلد
اسطورة النمسا كرنكل
الاسطوره الانجليزيه ماركهيوز
الاسطوره الدنماركي سمونسن
الاسطوره البريطاني بوبي روبسون لاعب وبعدسنوات مدرب
الاسطوره الانجليزيه جاري لينكر
الاسطوره الهولندي كرويف لاعبومدرب
الاسطوره نسكنس
الاسطوره الاورجواني بينيتيز
الاسطوره الدنماركيلادروب
الاسطوره ماردونا
لاعب القرن في بلغاريا ستويشكوف
لاعب القرنبرومانيا هاجي
الاسطوره الاسبانيه السانتر
الاسطوره زامورا افضل حارس بتاريخالليجا
الاسطوره كوبالا

اما عمالقةالنجوم

باركيرو
غاوتشيا
ساليناس
جوارديولا
لويسانريكي
كويمان
روماريو افضل لاعب بالعالم 94 وكان ببرشلونه
رونالدو افضللاعب بالعالم 96 وكان ببرشلونه
ريفالدو افضل لاعب بالعالم 99 وكانببيرشلونه
فيجو افضل لاعب بالعالم 2001 ببرشلونه
ايتو الحائز على افضل لاعببافريقيا 2004و2005
ديكو الحائز على افضل لاعب باوربا بالشامبيونليج
رونالدينهو اسطورة المستقبل وافضل بالعالم 2004 والكره الذهبيه 2005


رئيس النادي و الطاقم الاداري

قميصبرشلونة

فرانك ريكارد-مدرب برشلونة
الإسم : بويول
الجنسية : اسباني
المركز : مدافع
بويول -: صخرة الدفاع و الملقب بـــ قلب الاسد هو منافضل المدافعين في العالم حاليا. 
الإسم : ديكو
الجنسية : برتغالي
المركز : وسط
ديكو -: لاعب وسط ممتاز هجوميا و دفاعيا و هو من اهم لاعبي البارسا في خطالمنتصف.

الإسم : رونالدينهو
الجنسية : برازيلي
المركز : مهاجم
رونالدينهو -: رونالدينهو الملقب بالساحر و العديد من الألقاب الأخرى ايضاهو افضل لاعب في العالم و و هو يجيد صناعة الالعاب و هو الافضل في العالمحاليا.

الإسم : ايتو
الجنسية : كاميروني
المركز : مهاجم
ايتو -: ايتو مهاجم هداف من طراز رفيع و هو من كان هداف الدوري في الموسم السابق

[/IMG]

----------


## tiger_tiger

الف شكر حبي ابو حسين 
بس لو تكبر الكتابه شوي عيوني راحت

----------

